# الاعجـــــاز العلمى فى الكتاب المقدس



## روح الحق (5 مارس 2006)

*الاعجـــــاز العلمى فى الكتاب المقدس*

[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]الاعجاز العلمى فى الكتاب المقدس 
يزخر الكتاب المقدس بالاكتشافات العلمية التى يقف امامها العلم عاجزا لا يعرف كيف يرد على كل هذا الكم من الاعجاز 
ساد فى فترة من الفترات الاعتقاد بان الارض مربعة وقد تبنت الكنيسة هذا الاعتقاد حتى انها كانت تقف امام من ينادى بكروية الارض وتتهمه بالهرطقة ومن هؤلاء مثلا عالم الفلك جاليليو الذى اجبرته الكنيسة على ترك نظرياته التى كانت تثبت ان الارض كروية وليست مربعة وقد استندت الكنيسة على بعض نصوص الكتاب المقدس مثل ما جاء فى رؤيا يوحنا 7-1 "[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وبعد هذا رأيت اربعة ملائكة واقفين على اربع زوايا الارض ممسكين اربع رياح الارض لكي لا تهب ريح على الارض[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]" كاتب رؤيا يوحنا يقول ان للارض اربع زوايا وهل الشكل الكروى له زوايا طبعا لا ما له اربع زويا هو المربع او المستطيل وهذا ايضا مذكور فى سفر حزقيال 7-1 "[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وكان اليّ كلام الرب قائلا 2 وانت يا ابن آدم فهكذا قال السيد الرب لارض اسرائيل.نهاية.قد جاءت النهاية على زوايا الارض الاربع[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]" اذن الكتاب المقدس يؤكد ان للارض اربع زوايا فهل هذه حقيقة علمية ام ان الرب لا يعلم ان الارض لا زوايا لها انما هى على شكل كرة 
ولمن يحاول ان يفسر ان للارض اربع زوايا فانا ساعطيه مائه دولار اذا اتى لى بكرة وقد علم لى بالقلم على زواياها الاربع 
يقول سفر اللاويين 11-23 "[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]لكن سائر دبيب الطير الذي له اربع ارجل فهو مكروه لكم. 24 من هذه تتنجسون.كل من مسّ جثثها يكون نجسا الى المساء[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]" الرب يحرم على عباده الطير الذى له اربع ارجل ولقد احتار العلم الحديث طويلا فاى طائر هذا الذى له اربعة ارجل وحتى الان لم يجد العلم هذا الطائر ومازال البحث عنه جاريا 
عاقب الرب الحية لانها اغوت المراة لتاكل من الشجرة واليكم نص العقاب فى سفر التكوين 3-14 "[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]فقال الرب الاله للحيّة لانك فعلت هذا ملعونة انت من جميع البهائم ومن جميع وحوش البرية.على بطنك تسعين وترابا تأكلين كل ايام حياتك[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] " الرب حكم على الحية ان تزحف على بطنها الى الابد وهذا امر واقع ولكن العقاب الاخر وهو انها تاكل التراب فهل هذا يتفق مع العلم الحديث هل يوجد مرجع علمى واحد -الا الكتاب المقدس- يقول ان الحية تاكل التراب
من المحرم اكله ايضا فى العهد القديم الارنب ولكن سبب تحريمه غريب قليلا وهذا موجود فى سفر اللاويين 11-6 "[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]والارنب.لانه يجترّ لكنه لا يشق ظلفا فهو نجس لكم[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]"[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]فهل الارنب من الحيوانات المجترة اظن ان العلم الحديث لا يعرف شيئا عن هذا
يقول بولس فى رسالته الاولى الى اهل تيموثاوس 5-23 "[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]لا تكن في ما بعد شراب ماء بل استعمل خمرا قليلا من اجل معدتك واسقامك الكثيرة[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]"
وهذه النصيحة الطبية لا يعلم عنها الطب الحديث شيئا بل بالعكس فانه يرفضها تماما فالخمر بسبب تاثيرها المهيج للاغشية المبطنة للجهاز الهضمى فهى ضارة تماما وينصح بتجنبها ليس فى امراض المعدة فقط ولكن فى امراض الجهاز الهضمى كله فهل تملكون مرجع طبى واحد يقول ان الخمر تستخدم لعلاج اى مرض من امراض الجهاز الهضمى كله وليس المعدة فقط كما يدعى بولس وهل يوجد مرجع واحد يقول ان الخمر -قليلا كان او كثيرا- له تاثير مفيد للمعدة او للجهاز الهضمى كله
اذن نحن امام خياران اما ان الرب لا يعلم هذه الحقائق العلمية واما ان هذا اصلا ليس كلام الرب
والله الموفق,
روح الحق[/FONT]​


----------



## drpepo (6 مارس 2006)

اولا : سارد عليك لأقبت مدى جهلك بابسط الامور وان كلامك واخده كوبى وباسط من مواقع وضيعة تهاجم المسيحية 




			
				روح الحق قال:
			
		

> [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]"​
> [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وبعد هذا رأيت اربعة ملائكة واقفين على اربع زوايا الارض ممسكين اربع رياح الارض لكي لا تهب ريح على الارض[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]" كاتب رؤيا يوحنا يقول ان للارض اربع زوايا وهل الشكل الكروى له زوايا طبعا لا ما له اربع زويا هو المربع او المستطيل وهذا ايضا مذكور فى سفر حزقيال 7-1 "[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وكان اليّ كلام الرب قائلا 2 وانت يا ابن آدم فهكذا قال السيد الرب لارض اسرائيل.نهاية.قد جاءت النهاية على زوايا الارض الاربع[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]" اذن الكتاب المقدس يؤكد ان للارض اربع زوايا فهل هذه حقيقة علمية ام ان الرب لا يعلم ان الارض لا زوايا لها انما هى على شكل كرة [/FONT]​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]
> 
> ولمن يحاول ان يفسر ان للارض اربع زوايا فانا ساعطيه مائه دولار اذا اتى لى بكرة وقد علم لى بالقلم على زواياها الاربع ​





الا تعلم انه هناك اتجهات فرعية شمال وجنوب وغرب وشرق واتجهات فرعية شمال شرقى وشمال غربى وجنوب شرق وحنوب غرب 




			
				روح الحق قال:
			
		

> يقول سفر اللاويين 11-23 "​





			
				روح الحق قال:
			
		

> [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]لكن سائر دبيب الطير الذي له اربع ارجل فهو مكروه لكم. 24 من هذه تتنجسون.كل من مسّ جثثها يكون نجسا الى المساء[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]" الرب يحرم على عباده الطير الذى له اربع ارجل ولقد احتار العلم الحديث طويلا فاى طائر هذا الذى له اربعة ارجل وحتى الان لم يجد العلم هذا الطائر ومازال البحث عنه جاريا ​




هما هيفضلوا يدوراو عليه طالما حضرتك بتفسر على الكيف لأن الكتاب المقدس بيقول الماشى على اربع ارجل ولم يقل الذي ليس له ارجل اربع وسكت الموضوع على كدا 
لأن الجراد يا ناصح زمانك ليه ستى ارجل منهم ( اربعة) للمشى كما قال الكتاب المقدس والاثنين الآخران للوثب عليهما يا ناصح  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





وهذه الصورة توضح كلامى يا فالح  



كفابة ولا اقول كماااااااااااااااااااااااااان 
[/FONT]​


----------



## محب جدا (6 مارس 2006)

تحياتي لكم جميعا

اولا:

الاستاذ الفاضل (روح الحق) جيد جدا ان تسال في ما لا تعرف او تنصح الاخرين بما تعرف هذا فعل رائع حقا.

ولكن من غير المقبول ان يحمل السؤال شيء من التهكم والسخريه

(((يزخر الكتاب المقدس بالاكتشافات العلمية التى يقف امامها العلم عاجزا لا يعرف كيف يرد على كل هذا الكم من الاعجاز)))

فانت ذكرت هذا الكلام ثم نفيت نفيا قاطعا وجود اعجاز علمي 

فلا داعي لمثل هذا الاسلوب الذي قد يثير  القراء.

ثانيا:

الاستاذ الفاضل (drpepo)

شكرا علي ردك (لكنه يحتاج لاكمال)

لقد قابلت حضرتك الاسلوب التهكمي لروح الحق باسلوب تهكمي ايضا وفيه من السخريه ما فيه(((لأثبت مدى جهلك بابسط الامور )))((([FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]طالما حضرتك بتفسر على الكيف )))(((يا ناصح)))[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]كان يمكن الدخول في الرد مباشرة دون تجريح . فهو من المؤكد يعتقد بصحة ما ذكره هو فواجب الاخرين ان يثبتوا خطا اعتقاده بشكل مهذب وبالاقناع.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ارجو ان لا يزعل احدكم من كلامي .[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][/FONT]


----------



## drpepo (6 مارس 2006)

اخى محب جدا سورى ان كنت قد اخخطأت ولكن لم يأتى هو بدليل علمى واحد على كلامه وحتى اقطع الشك باليقين 


1- يقول فيليب شاف في مقارنته بين العهد الجديد باليونانية وبين الترجمة الانجليزية ان 400 قراءة فقط من 150 الفا تشكل الشك في المعنى منها خمسون فقط لها اهمية عظيمة ولكن ليس منها قراءة واحدة تؤثر على العقيدة او على واجبات المسيحى اذ يوجد ما يماثلها في اماكن اخرى من القراءات الواضحة والاكيدة​



- philip schaff , history of christian church vol 1 eerdmans 1960​
وهكذا يمكننا ان نقوزل ان نص العهد الجديد الذي وصلنا مضبوط تماما لم يفقد منه او يتغير منه شئ من قوانين الايمان او السلوك ويقول بروس في كتابه " الكتب والرقوق " " إن القراءات المختلفة في العهد الجديد لا تحتاج الى تخمين لضبطها فهناك شاهد واحد على الاقل بين الآف الشواهد المضبوطة يحتفظ لنا بالقراءة الصحيحة "



F.F.Bruce . the books and parchments revell 1963​

هذا مجرد مثال 

وطبعا دول علماء مش اى كلام يعنى دارسين وفاهمين 
وقريبا بنعمة المسيح جداجداجداجداجدا  شهادة الاثار للكتاب المقدس لصحته واقوال علماء الاثار وكفن المسيح 
والاعجاز العلمى في هذا الصدد بالادلة العليمة مع ذكر المراجع كمان ولكن صلوا لى ان يكتمل هذا الموضوع 

وبعد هذا الكلام لما يجى واحد ولا يعطى مصدر واحد محترم او غير محترم على كلامه الغير منطقى هذا 
فهذا امر غير مقبول


----------



## روح الحق (6 مارس 2006)

> اولا : سارد عليك لأقبت مدى جهلك بابسط الامور وان كلامك واخده كوبى وباسط من مواقع وضيعة تهاجم المسيحية





> لأن الجراد يا ناصح زمانك ليه ستى ارجل منهم ( اربعة) للمشى كما قال الكتاب المقدس والاثنين الآخران للوثب عليهما يا ناصح


بعد البداية القوية التى تعدنى فيها ان تثبت جهلى للجميع وانى انقل فقط من مواقع ولا اعرف عن اى شئ اتحدث تاتى لتفسر لنا ان الطير -الذى يمشى على اربع-والذى يحرمه الرب على عباده هو الجراد
ولقد صدمنى هذا كثيرا لانه يدل انك لا تعرف شيئا عن الكتاب المقدس-عذرا ولكن يبدو ان هذا هو الواقع-ومع هذا تسب الاخرين وما فيك تحاول ان تلصقه بهم
فالذى يبدو انك لم تسمع عنه من قبل ان الجراد-الذى تعتقد انه هو المقصود بالتحريم-حلال وفقا للعهد القديم بل ان العدد السابق للنص الذى اتيت به هو الذى يحلله مما يدل على انك لم تحاول حتى ان تفتح كتابك لتتاكد مما اقول بل اندفعت فى السب بدون تفكير
اللاويين 11-22 "هذا منه تأكلون.الجراد على اجناسه والدبا على اجناسه والحرجوان على اجناسه والجندب على اجناسه. 23 لكن سائر دبيب الطير الذي له اربع ارجل فهو مكروه لكم"
اذن الجراد-الذى وضعت صورته معتقدا بذلك انك تعجزنى عن الرد- ليس هو المقصود بالطير الذى له اربع ارجل لان الرب يحلله ومازل البحث جاريا عن الطائر الذى له اربع ارجل


> كفابة ولا اقول كماااااااااااااااااااااااااان


اظن ان ما قلته يكفى ولا حاجة بنا للمزيد


> الا تعلم انه هناك اتجهات فرعية شمال وجنوب وغرب وشرق واتجهات فرعية شمال شرقى وشمال غربى وجنوب شرق وحنوب غرب


يبدو انك لم تقرأ النص جيدا من تحدث عن اتجاه نحن نتحدث عن زوايا وليس اتجاه
رؤيا يوحنا 7-1 "[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وبعد هذا رأيت اربعة ملائكة واقفين على اربع زوايا الارض ممسكين اربع رياح الارض لكي لا تهب ريح على الارض[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]"[/FONT]
الزاوية هى التقاء خطين وتكون فى نقطة التقاطع بينهما وقد تكون زاوية حادة او قائمة او منفرجة هذا ما تعلمناه قديما ونحن صغار
ولا اعرف كيف تناسيت انت هذا وادعيت ان الاتجاه يعنى الزاوية
انظر معى النص الانجليزى فقد يكون فهمك للغة الانجليزية افضل من العربية وتفهم ما المقصود
"And after these things I saw four angels *standing* on the four corners of the earth, holding the *four winds* of the earth, that the wind should not blow on the earth, nor on the sea, nor on any tree"
هل فهمت الان ام انك تحتاج لتوضيح اكثر 
ومازلت اسئل هل يملك احد اجابة لتساؤلاتى


> الاستاذ الفاضل (روح الحق) جيد جدا ان تسال في ما لا تعرف او تنصح الاخرين بما تعرف هذا فعل رائع حقا.
> ولكن من غير المقبول ان يحمل السؤال شيء من التهكم والسخريه


الاستاذ الفاضل محب
اشكرك جدا على النصيحة


----------



## My Rock (6 مارس 2006)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد مع الجميع
بالرغم من طرحك الساخر, و بالرغم من استخفافك, انا حأستخف بيك أكثر من البقية و أظهر مدى جهلك في كل النواحي, و حتى ابسطها, الذي هو القرأة و الفهم





> اذن نحن امام خياران اما ان الرب لا يعلم هذه الحقائق العلمية واما ان هذا اصلا ليس كلام الرب


 

أرى انك نسيت الخيار الثالث, وهو جهلك بالنصوص و معناها, و هذا ما سأتي اليه تفصيلا و تدريجيا بحسب مداخلتك​



			
				روح الحق قال:
			
		

> الاعجاز العلمى فى الكتاب المقدس
> 
> يزخر الكتاب المقدس بالاكتشافات العلمية التى يقف امامها العلم عاجزا لا يعرف كيف يرد على كل هذا الكم من الاعجاز ​




انا أحذرك تحذير بسيط, استمر بأسلوبك الواطي هذا, و سترى مني ما يوقف العقل, من استخفاف و تقليل بنبيك و رسولك, و ليك مني وعد, لامرمط بمحمدك و قرأنك الارض لو عدت هذا الاسلوب مرة اخرى





> ساد فى فترة من الفترات الاعتقاد بان الارض مربعة وقد تبنت الكنيسة هذا الاعتقاد حتى انها كانت تقف امام من ينادى بكروية الارض وتتهمه بالهرطقة ومن هؤلاء مثلا عالم الفلك جاليليو الذى اجبرته الكنيسة على ترك نظرياته التى كانت تثبت ان الارض كروية وليست مربعة


 
نحن الان بصدد التكلم عن كلمة الله, لا بصدد اعمال البشر و الكنيسة, فأن الكنيسة اخطأت, أو زلت أو فعلت ما فعلت, هل يؤثر هذا الشئ على قدرة الله و عظمته؟ بالطبع لا, فلتعتقد الكنيسة ما تعتقده, و لتقل ما تقله و لو حتى قال ان الارض مسطحة كما في القرأن, فهل سيغير هذا الشئ جزءا من الحقيقة؟ بالطبع لا, فكلمة الله تبقى هي كلمته و لا يستطيع الناس تحتديد الله او تقليل من قدرته بأي فعل من الافعال, فنحن نرى بعض الشواذ جنسيا من الشيوخ في المساجد, هل يعني ان هذا الشئ راجع لله؟ حاشا ثم حاشا






> مثل ما جاء فى رؤيا يوحنا 7-1 "
> 
> وبعد هذا رأيت اربعة ملائكة واقفين على اربع زوايا الارض ممسكين اربع رياح الارض لكي لا تهب ريح على الارض" كاتب رؤيا يوحنا يقول ان للارض اربع زوايا وهل الشكل الكروى له زوايا طبعا لا ما له اربع زويا هو المربع او المستطيل ​




أتعجب فعلا, الى هذه الكمية من السذاجة التي يحتويها عقلك, فأنا اتسائل, لماذا لم تكمل النص؟ و أتسأل ايضا لماذا لم تقرأ تفسير النص؟ و أتسأل ايضا لماذا لم تقرأ النص بالترجمات الاخرى او حتى باللغة اليونانية؟ اليت باحث عن الحق؟ أم انك مجرد عابث يلقي التهم و يهرب بعد الاجابة؟
اتمنى ان لا تكون من النوع الاخر

الان لنأتي الى النص الذي تسألت عن عدم ذكره ككل

ورَأيتُ بَعدَ ذلِكَ أربعَةَ ملائِكَةٍ واقِفينَ على زَوايا الأرضِ الأربَعِ، يُمسِكونَ رِياحَ الأرضِ الأربَعَ لِئَلاّ تَهُبَ رِيحٌ مِنها على البَرِّ أوِ البَحرِ أوِ الشَّجَرِ. 2ثُمَ رَأيتُ مَلاكًا آخَرَ يَطلُعُ مِنَ المَشرِقِ حامِلاً خَتمَ الله الحَيِّ.


أولا, يجب ان لا ننسى, ان النص الكريم, هو عبارة عن رؤيا, و المعروف بالرؤية ايصال فكرة معينة بمعنى معين, و للرؤيا تفسيرها و معناها, لكن لنرى ما المقصود بالزوايا الاربعة

المقصود بالزوايا الاربعة, هي النقاط الاربعة, الشمال, الجنوب, الشرق و الغرب, و هذا ما يؤكده النص بعد رؤية الملاك الاخر الذي ظهر من المشرق, و نرى علاقة الاتجاهات الاربعة التي يحرسها الملائكة الاربعة من الرياح و ما يؤكد هذا الكلام, تفسير الاباء للنص قبل اكتشاف كروية الارض بالوقت الحديث (بالرغم من وجوده بالكتاب المقدس مسبقا, بقوله ان الرب جالس على كرة الارض, بتعبير الكروية بالنص الاصلي)

فالتفسير الذي ايضا جاء على لسان يوحنا فم الذهب, الذي سبق الاكتشافات بزمان, يقول

رأى أربعة ملائكة يحفظون الأرض من مشارق الشمس إلى مغاربها ومن الشمال إلى الجنوب، هكذا يهتم الله بالبشرية فيحفظهم من كل جانب حتى لا تهب رياح تطفئ سراجهم المنير. ولعل الله قد أرسل ملائكته لتهدئ الطبيعة الثائرة على الإنسان لأنه كما يقول *ذهبي الفم* أنه قد صار أكثر غباء من الحيوانات غير العاقلة (مز 49: 20)، وأقل تعقلاً من الطيور (إر 8: 7)، وأكثر جمودًا من الحجارة، متشبهًا بالأفاعي (مز 58: 5) حتى صار يدعى ابنًا لإبليس (يو 8: 44).


و بذالك, اثبتنا جهلك بالنسبة للنص الاول و ننتقل الى ما بعده





> وهذا ايضا مذكور فى سفر حزقيال 7-1 "وكان اليّ كلام الرب قائلا 2 وانت يا ابن آدم فهكذا قال السيد الرب لارض اسرائيل.نهاية.قد جاءت النهاية على زوايا الارض الاربع" اذن الكتاب المقدس يؤكد ان للارض اربع زوايا فهل هذه حقيقة علمية ام ان الرب لا يعلم ان الارض لا زوايا لها انما هى على شكل كرة


 
أتعجب اكثر من قبل, الى هذا الطريقة الغير امينة في الحوار, فالاخ اخذ ما يشتهي من النص و الترجمة ليبني عليها ما يشاء, اليس من الاجدر بك انك تكون قد بحثت عن الحق قبل ان تفحمنا بهذه النص, الذ رده سيجعلك في مكان حرج بالنسبة الى مصداقية الحوار التي هي بطبيعة الحال مطلوبة منك, بأنك أنسان تبحث عن الحقيقة المطلقة!

و لماذا هذا التعاجز كله و عدم قرأة الاصحاح لفهم لانص و الخروج بنتيجة, بدل البحث عن اشياء بسيطة يمكن معرفة صوابها من عدمه من سياق النص؟

النص الكريم:

وقالَ ليَ الرّبُّ: 2«يا اَبنَ البشَرِ قُلْ: هكذا قالَ السَّيِّدُ الرّبُّ: ستَفنى أرضُ إِسرائيلَ. ها هوَ فَناؤُها آتٍ على أطرافِ البلادِ الأربعةِ. 3الفَناءُ آتٍ علَيكُم يا بَني إِسرائيلَ، فأُنزِلُ غضَبي بِكُم وأحكُمُ علَيكُم بِحسَبِ طُرُقِكُم، وأُعاقِبُكُم على جميعِ أرجاسِكُم، 4ولا أُشفِقُ علَيكُم ولا أعفو، بل أُعاقِبُكُم على جميعِ طُرُقِكُم وأرجاسِكُم، فتعلَمونَ أنِّي أنا الرّبُّ».


النص الكريم, يتكلم عن مصير بني اسرائيل, و كيف الرب يلحق بهم الضربات ببلادهم, بكلمة الارض التي اقتبستها, ليس معناها الكرة الارضية, بل معناها البلاد, اي بلاد اسرائيل اذ قال الرب ستَفنى أرضُ إِسرائيلَ 
وكلمة الارض في النص الكريم جائت كالتالي

ארץ
والتي تلفظ _
eh'-rets
و التي تعني البلاد, قطر, مساحة ارضية , امة, طريق , ارض

ولو كانت العربية صعبة عليك و لا تعرفها, ممكن نقربها ليك بأقرب ترجمة انجليزية و لتكن ترجمة ال 
ASV
_ ​And thou, son of man, thus saith the Lord Jehovah unto the land of Israel, An end: the end is come upon the four corners of the *land*. 

​وبحقيقة الامر, لا تحتاج الى قوامسي و تراجم, اذ الرب يعد بخرا ارض اسرائيل و هذا ما حصل فعلا, اذ تم الخراب على يد الكلدانيين اولا, و هذا كان عربون الخراب النهائي الذي تم على يد الرومان
اذ معنى *
زوايا البلاد الأربع *= أى أن الخراب يشمل كل الأرض ولن يهرب أحد​
​




> ولمن يحاول ان يفسر ان للارض اربع زوايا فانا ساعطيه مائه دولار اذا اتى لى بكرة وقد علم لى بالقلم على زواياها الاربع


 
لن اضعك في موقف محرج و اطلب منك المئة دولار, اذ قد شرحة معنى الارض بمعنى البلاد و ليس الكرة الارضية, و بالشواهد
المئة دولار هذه هدية مني ليك, لتشتري الكتاب المقدس مع تفسيره لتقرأ و تفهم!



​



> يقول سفر اللاويين 11-23 " لكن سائر دبيب الطير الذي له اربع ارجل فهو مكروه لكم. 24 من هذه تتنجسون.كل من مسّ جثثها يكون نجسا الى المساء" الرب يحرم على عباده الطير الذى له اربع ارجل ولقد احتار العلم الحديث طويلا فاى طائر هذا الذى له اربعة ارجل وحتى الان لم يجد العلم هذا الطائر ومازال البحث عنه جاريا ​


 

فعلا لم اتوقع الحوار ان يكون بهذا المستوى الواطي جدا, و لاحظ انك انت وحدك من جعل الحوار بهذا المستوى, فلماذا لن تقرأ العددين الذي قبل النص؟
طيعا, كلنا نعرف الجواب, لكن دعني اوضح للقارئ هذه الطرفة المرحة الذي اضحكتنا بها

النص الكريم يقول:

«وهذا ما تَتَجنَّبونَه مِنَ الطَّيرِ ولا تأكلونَه لأنَّه رِجسٌ: النَّسْرُ والأنوقُ والعِقابُ، 14والحَدأُ والصَّدى بأصنافِها، 15وجميعُ الغُربانِ بأصنافِها 16والنَّعامُ والخطَّافُ والسَّأفُ والبازيُّ بأصنافِه، 17والبُومُ والزَمُّج والباشَقُ، 18والشَّاهينُ والقُوقُ والرَّخمُ، 19والصَّقْرُ والبَبَّغاءُ بأصنافِهِ، والهُدهُدُ، والخفَّاشُ، 

هذه الاعداد التي تتكلم عن الطيور, و ما يعقبها يتكلم عن الحشرات.. انظر معي



20 ولا تأكلوا الحشَراتِ المُجنَّحَةَ التي تمشي على أربَعِ، فهوَ رِجسٌ لكُم، 21ما عدا التي لها رِجلانِ أطولُ مِنْ يَدَيها تقفزُ بهما على الأرضِ، 22كالجرادِ بأصنافِهِ، والدَّبَى بأصنافِه، والحَرجوانِ بأصنافِهِ، والجنْدبِ بأصنافِهِ. 23وأمَّا سائِرُ الطَّيرِ الذي يَدِبُّ ولَه أربَعُ أرجلٍ، فهو رِجسٌ لكُم.

هل ترى فائدة قرأة النص كاملا و بدون تقطيع؟
هل ترى الموقف المحرج الذي تق فيه لما تقتطف نص و تبني عليه شبهتك؟
بربك, أين الامانة في المحاورة؟ أين الامانة في البحث عن الحقيقة؟ أم انك كغيرك تنقل و لا تقرأ او تفحص؟ ربنا يعينك اذا كنت من هذا الصنف!
عجبي ان تكون عربي لا تفهم القرأة! فالكتاب المقدس لا يقول هناك طير ذو اربعة ارجل, و انما يتكلم على الطيور الدابة التي تقفز, و التي هي الحشرات كما أوضحت بالنص السابق,,, و بالحقيقة لا اعتب عليك, فأنت لست أكثر من ناقل لهذه الشبهات!








> عاقب الرب الحية لانها اغوت المراة لتاكل من الشجرة واليكم نص العقاب فى سفر التكوين 3-14 "
> فقال الرب الاله للحيّة لانك فعلت هذا ملعونة انت من جميع البهائم ومن جميع وحوش البرية.على بطنك تسعين وترابا تأكلين كل ايام حياتك " الرب حكم على الحية ان تزحف على بطنها الى الابد وهذا امر واقع ولكن العقاب الاخر وهو انها تاكل التراب


 ​
١​. هذه اللعنة موجهة لإبليس في الحقيقة فهو الذي صار مكروها من كل الناس.​٢​. واللعنة موجهة للحية كأداة أعثر بها الشيطان الآخرين. والله بهذا يشرح لنا أن عقوبة من يعثر الأخرين كبيرة. والله هنا يستخدم الحية كوسيلة شرح كما لعن المسيح التينة.​٣​. الله يعاقب الحية لأنها كانت الأداة في الخطية، هكذا الجسد لأنه أداة الخطية لابد وان يعاقب مع النفس يوم الدينونة. وهذه الفكرة نجدها أيضًا في عقوبة الثور الذي ينطح . إنسانًا فيقتله، كان لابد من قتل الثور (خر ٢٩،٢٨)

٤. هناك إحتمال بأن الحية كان لها قبل اللعنة أرجل تمشي عليها وترفع نفسها عن الأرض ولكن المهم أن الآن الحية تسعي علي بطنها وتلحس التراب أو هي تحصل علي طعامها ملوثًا به. هكذا كل إنسان يقبل أن يكون أداة للعدو الشرير يصير كالحية، يسعي علي بطنه محبًا للأرضيات، ليس له أقدام ترفعه عن التراب، ولا أجنحة تنطلق به فوق الزمنيات والأرضيات الفانية. يصير محبًا أن يم ً لا بطنه بالتراب. وإذ يملأ نفسه بالتراب يصير هو نفسه ترابًا أي ماك ً لا للحية. ياليت لنا أجنحة الروح القدس نرتفع بها عن الأرضيات للسماء.​
​






> من المحرم اكله ايضا فى العهد القديم الارنب ولكن سبب تحريمه غريب قليلا وهذا موجود فى سفر اللاويين 11-6 "
> والارنب.لانه يجترّ لكنه لا يشق ظلفا فهو نجس لكم"فهل الارنب من الحيوانات المجترة اظن ان العلم الحديث لا يعرف شيئا عن هذا


 
 
الاجترار هو جزء هام في عملية الهضم في الحيوانات آكلة العشب. لكي تستفيد هذه الحيوانات من القيمة الغذائية الكاملة لما تأكله من الأعشاب صعبه الهضم، تسترجع الأعشاب التي سبق هضمها جزئيا لتمرّ مرّة أخرى بجهازها الهضمي وتتمّ عملية استكمال الهضم. فهذه الأعشاب التي هُضمت جزئيا قد اختمرت بفعل البكتيريا الموجودة بالجهاز الهضمي للحيوان. وعندما يجتر الحيوان هذه الأعشاب المختمرة تختلط بما يأكله الحيوان، ويساعد ذلك على عمليه الهضم الكامل

أحد أشكال الاجترار نراها في البقر والماعز مثلا، حيث تتمّ عملية الهضم والتخمير في أول جزء من معده البقرة . بعد التخمّر بواسطة البكتيريا والكائنات الميكروسكوبية الموجودة بهذا الجزء، تسترجع البقرة الأعشاب المختمرة لإعادة مضغها وخلطها.

وتمرّ الأرانب البرية بعملية الاجترار نفسها، حيث يتم هضم جزئي للغذاء ثم يُسترجع لإكمال عملية الهضم. إلا أنه في حالة الأرنب، يمرّ الغذاء مرّة عبر الجهاز الهضمي لتتم عملية التخمير هذه في جزء معين من الأمعاء، ثمّ يخرج الغذاء المُعالج من مؤخرة الأرنب في صورة براز طريّ يبتلعه مرة أخرى فور إخراجه ليُستخدم في إكمال الهضم . هذا النوع من الاجترار معروف بالإنكليزية باسم re-ingestion.


وهذه ابحاث علمية باللغة الانجليزية تدعم قولي

http://www.grisda.org/origins/04102.htm

http://www.answersingenesis.org/creation/v20/i4/rabbits.asp

http://www.christian-forum.net/index.php?showtopic=178







> يقول بولس فى رسالته الاولى الى اهل تيموثاوس 5-23 "
> لا تكن في ما بعد شراب ماء بل استعمل خمرا قليلا من اجل معدتك واسقامك الكثيرة"






هذه العادة الشنيعة الغير محبوبة, و التي ان دلت على شئ, فلدت على عدم الامانة و التلفيق, فلنرى النص مع بعض

17وشُيوخُ الكَنيسَةِ الذينَ يُحسِنونَ القِيامَ بِعَمَلِهِم يَستَحِقونَ إكرامًا مُضاعَفًا، وخُصوصًا الذينَ يَتعَبونَ في التَبشيرِ والتَّعليمِ. 18فالكِتابُ يَقولُ: «لا تكمَ الثَّورَ على البيدَرِ وهو يدوسُ الحصادَ«. ويقولُ أيضًا: «العامِلُ يستحقُّ أجرتَه«. 19لا تقبلِ الشَّكوى على شيخِ إلاّ بشهادةِ شاهدَينِ أو ثلاثةٍ. 20أمَّا المُذنبونَ فوبِّخْهُم أمامَ جميعِ الحاضرينَ حتى يخافَ غيرُهُم.
21وأُناشِدُكَ أمامَ الله والمَسيحِ يسوعَ والمَلائكةِ المُختارينَ أنْ تحافظَ على هذِهِ الوصايا دونَ تحيُّزٍ ولا مُحاباةٍ في كُلِّ ما تعمَلُ. 22لا تستعجلْ في وضعِ يدَيْك على أحدٍ ولا تكنْ شريكًا في خطايا غيرِك، واَحفظْ نفسَكَ طاهرًا.
23لا تَقتَصِرْ بَعدَ اليومِ على شُربِ الماءِ، بَلِ اَشرَبْ قليلاً مِنَ الخَمرِ مِنْ أجلِ مَعِدَتِكَ وما يَنتابُكَ مِنْ أمراضٍ.
24مِنَ الناسِ مَنْ تَبدو ذُنوبُهُم واضِحةً قَبلَ الحِسابِ، ومِنهُم مَنْ لا تَبدو ذُنوبُهُم واضِحَةً إلاّ بَعدَ الحِسابِ. 25وكذلِكَ الأعمالُ الصالِحَةُ تَبدو واضِحَةً، والتي هِيَ غيرُ واضِحَةٍ لا يُمكِنُ أنْ تَخفى.




أظهر الرسول أبوة حانية نحو تلميذه، فألزمه ألا يشرب بعد ماءً، بل يستعمل القليل من الخمر كدواء لمعدته وأمراضه الأخرى. حقًا يظهر الرسول بولس كإنسانٍ متسع القلب، لا يُستعبد للحرفية القاتلة. عندما يجد إنسانًا يتعثر بسبب أكله اللحم المستخدم كذبائح وثنية يحرم نفسه من اللحم، قائلاً: "حسن أن لا تأكل لحمًا ولا تشرب خمرًا ولا شيئًا يصطدم به أخوك أو يعثر أو يضعف" (رو ١٤: ٢١)، وعندما يجد أسقفًا يمتنع عن الخمر نهائيًا بالرغم من حاجته إلى استخدام القليل منه لظروفه الصحية يلزمه بالشرب.
يقول *العلامة ترتليان* أن تيموثاوس [كان ممتنعًا عن الخمر ليس عن قانون، وإنما بسبب تكريسه.] فالخمر في ذاتها ليست محرمة بقانون لكنها غير لائقة خاصة بالنسبة للمكرسين لخدمة الرب. ويرى *القديس إكليمنضس السكندري* أن تيموثاوس استخدم الخمر كمقوٍ يناسب جسده المريض الخائر، أما تأكيد استخدام "القليل" منه فخشية أن ينسى المرضى بكثرة الخمر.
يتساءل *القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*: لماذا لم يشفه الرسول من أمراض معدته بدلاً من السماح له بشرب القليل من الخمر؟ وجاءت الإجابة: [لكي إذا ما رأينا عظماء وفضلاء مصابين بالضيقات لا نعترض، فإن هذه بالنسبة لهم افتقاد مفيد. إن كان بولس قد أرسل إليه ملاك الشيطان حتى لا يفتخر فوق القياس (٢ كو ١٢: ١١) فبالأكثر يليق أن يصاب تيموثاوس بالضعف. لقد كانت المعجزات التي فعلها كافية أن تسقطه في الكبرياءk لذا ترك للخضوع لعمل الدواء (دون الشفاء المعجزي) حتى يتواضع، وحتى لا يتعثر الغير إذ يتعلمون أن الذين يقومون بأعمال عظيمة هم أناس يشاركونهم طبيعتهم الضعيفة.] هكذا ترك القديس تيموثاوس الذي وهبه الله صنع الآيات والعجائب يئن من المرض ويلتزم بشرب القليل من الخمر علامة ضعفه الشخصي.​


و الان, بعد هذا الرد الطويل, اتشوق فعلا لارى ردودك على الموضوع,,, فلا أعرف كيف ستخفي خيبتك, أو كيف سترد... لا استبق الاحداث, لكن لنرى مع بعض الرد القادم من حضرتك

سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع مع الجميــــــع​و بالنعمة نرد​


----------



## روح الحق (6 مارس 2006)

> انا أحذرك تحذير بسيط, استمر بأسلوبك الواطي هذا, و سترى مني ما يوقف العقل, من استخفاف و تقليل بنبيك و رسولك, و ليك مني وعد, لامرمط بمحمدك و قرأنك الارض لو عدت هذا الاسلوب مرة اخرى


يبدو ان تربية الكنائس قد طغت عليك وطالما وصلنا لهذا الاسلوب فاسمع يا **********
**************
يبدو انك فوجئت بما الاحقك به********

حرر بواسطة My Rock


----------



## My Rock (6 مارس 2006)

*شايفين يا أخوان؟ يا مسيحيين و يا مسلمين؟*
*اخونا روح الحق فلس و بدأ بالشتيمة بدل الرد العلمي؟*
*أين العقل؟ أين الحوار العقلاني؟*
*مع الاسف, احل المسلم هكذا عندما ينصدم بالجواب الشافي...*

*ربنا يشفيك...*


----------



## روح الحق (7 مارس 2006)

انت تعرف-وانا اعرف- والجميع يعرف من هو الذى يعجز عن النقاش 
والدليل مواضيعى التى تحذفها-احيانا يكون الحذف نهائى بدون ترك تنويه عن حذف الموضوع-ولكنك طبعا تترك الرد عليها فيجد الجميع الرد على مشاركاتى بدون ان يقرأوها اصلا
والسبب هو خوفك من ان يقرا الجميع ما اكتب لانك تعرف ان الرد عليه لا يقنع طفلا



> الان الجميع يتسائل من روح الحق هذا الذى يرد عليه الجميع ولا نجد مشاركاته
> المشرف يحذف المشاركات-بدون ان يعلن عن حذفها او ابداء الاسباب- ويترك الرد عليها ويظن انه هكذا اخفى فعلته وعندما يزداد التساؤل لماذا لا تتركون مشاركاته وتردوا عليه لتثبتوا كذبه وجهله يخرج علينا بالحل السحرى
> 
> إقتباس:
> ...




وانظر وجه نظر القارئ فيما يحدث


> يا جماعه ليه القلق ده كله ؟؟ عاملين هيلمان ليه؟؟
> 
> الاستاذ روح الحق له الحق ان يفسر كما يفهم هو .وعلي الطرف المقابل ان يثبت العكس بالتفسير الصحيح المقنع.
> 
> ولكن احذر يا روح الحق ان تتطاول او تستهزء لان هذا ليس من اي دين لا يوجد اله يبيح شتم وسب الاخرين.



هذا هو رأى الاستاذ محب جدا وهو شخص مسيحى وليس مسلم
والان راى المشرف my rock


> *لا حبيبي, لا يوجد انه يفسر كما يفهم هو و يعتبره هو التفسير الصحيح
> لو جاء يطرح ويقول يا جماعة انا افهم من سياق النص انه معناه كذا و كذا*
> *لكن لا يأتي و يطعن بالعقيدة كلها و يقول المسيح ليس اله بدليل كذا و كذا*
> *أو يقول ان الاب و الابن و الروح القدس معناها كذا و نحن على خطأ*
> *هذا مستوى واطي للحوار, لا احبذه و لن اسمح به ابدا*



بدلا من ان يترك رأى وفهمى للنص يحذفه ويضع تفسير الاباء ويريد الزامى به
اذا كنت واثق من تفسير الاباء لكنت تركت تفسيرى ووضعت تفسيرك وتركت للقارئ الحق فى قبول ما يريد والا فانت تخاف من ان يقرا الجميع تفسيرى ويقتنع به لانه بالادلة والبراهين
انت الغيت عقلك وتركته للاباء يضعون فيه ما يريدون وتريدنى ان افعل مثلك
هل تريدنى ان اقبل التفسير اولا ثم بعد ذلك نجلس لنتناقش
اما ادعائك انى المفروض ان اطرح رايى بصيغة تساؤل وليس بصيغة تقرير فهو عذر لا يقنع طفل 
رد على ادعائاتى-ان كنت تستطيع- واثبت كذبى وجهلى اما حذفك لمواضيعى مع وضع تعليقك عليها فهذا اسلوب انا ارفضه تماما ويرفضه اى شخص عاقل يريد النقاش باسلوب منهجى
والان تأتى لتتطاول على الرسول


> انا أحذرك تحذير بسيط, استمر بأسلوبك الواطي هذا, و سترى مني ما يوقف العقل, من استخفاف و تقليل بنبيك و رسولك, و ليك مني وعد, لامرمط بمحمدك و قرأنك الارض لو عدت هذا الاسلوب مرة اخرى



من يتطاول على مقدساتى فالمعاملة تكون بالمثل 
اذا كنت تملك لسانا فكلك عيوب وللناس السن
محاولتك للظهور بدور الحمل البرئ الذى تتطاول عليه الذئاب لن يجدى معى والجميع يتابع ما بيننا ويعرف من العاجز عن الرد جيدا
ومن جملة القول انك ستحذف رسالتى هذه حتى لا يقرأها احد


----------



## My Rock (7 مارس 2006)

*يعني حتبقى تتهرب من الموضوع؟ رد على الرد الي رديت عليك فيه*
*http://arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=30815&postcount=6*

*يا ريت تركز على الموضوع و لا تتهرب الى مواضيع اخرى..*


----------



## drpepo (7 مارس 2006)

ممكن تجيب دليل واحد يا روح الحق على صدق كلامك وتكذيب كلام الكتاب المقدس بدل هذه المهاترات الغبية


----------



## روح الحق (7 مارس 2006)

انا عندى ادلة كثيرة على صدق كلامى
ولكن ليس اسلوب حوار ان اظل اكثر من ثلاث ساعات اكتب فى موضوع-الذى تدعون انى انقله من مواقع اخرى-ثم يتم حذف الموضوع بتكتم ولا يوضع حتى ما يشير الى حذفه 
كيف تريد ان اتناقش معكم وانتم تحذفون موضوعى وتتركون ردكم عليه 
ان هذا ليس اسلوب نقاش محترم
هل يعقل ان تحذف مواضيعى بدعوى انى افسر الكتاب المقدس وفقا لرأيى الشخصى 
انتم تريدونى ان الغى عقلى والتزم بتفسير شخص-قد يخطئ وقد يصيب-والا فانا شخص همجى لا يجب الدخول معه فى نقاش
انا على استعداد لتفنيد ما تأتون به واثبات وجه نظرى ولكن لنتفق اولا على اسلوب حوار حضارى ولن اقبل ابدا الحجر على رايى الشخصى بدعوى الزامى بتفاسيركم
انا ملتزم فى حوارى بالكتاب المقدس فقط ولن يجبرنى احد على الالتزام بتفاسير الاباء دوركم انتم ان تثبتوا ان تفاسيركم هى الصواب وما ذهبت انا اليه فهو خطأ
اذا وافقتم على هذا فانا على استعداد للحوار معكم اما الاسلوب المتبع الان فانا واى شخص عاقل نرفضه تماما


----------



## My Rock (7 مارس 2006)

روح الحق قال:
			
		

> انا عندى ادلة كثيرة على صدق كلامى
> ولكن ليس اسلوب حوار ان اظل اكثر من ثلاث ساعات اكتب فى موضوع-الذى تدعون انى انقله من مواقع اخرى-ثم يتم حذف الموضوع بتكتم ولا يوضع حتى ما يشير الى حذفه
> كيف تريد ان اتناقش معكم وانتم تحذفون موضوعى وتتركون ردكم عليه
> ان هذا ليس اسلوب نقاش محترم
> ...


 
يا رجل, الكذب عادة غير محببة, لم يحذف لك حرف واحد في موضوعك هذا, فعن ماذا تتكلم؟

أم انك اتنزنقت, فأستعملت أسلوب الكذب المباح اسلاميا للخروج من هذا الموقف؟

اتمنى انك ترد على المشارةك رقم 6 التي رديت فيها على كل فرع من مداخلتك, فهلا سمعنا ردا لك؟


----------



## peace (7 مارس 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> فأستعملت أسلوب الكذب المباح اسلاميا


من قال لك أن الكذب مباح في الإسلام؟!!هل لك دراية كافية في أحكام الإسلام؟ إسمع يا حبيبي,
قال سيد العالمين عليه أفضل الصلاة و السلام: المؤمن لا يكذب.
من أين جئت بأن الكذب مباح في الإسلام أم أنك هو الكاذب!!!


----------



## My Rock (7 مارس 2006)

peace قال:
			
		

> من قال لك أن الكذب مباح في الإسلام؟!!هل لك دراية كافية في أحكام الإسلام؟ إسمع يا حبيبي,
> قال سيد العالمين عليه أفضل الصلاة و السلام: المؤمن لا يكذب.
> من أين جئت بأن الكذب مباح في الإسلام أم أنك هو الكاذب!!!


 
انتقل الى الموضوع التالي للنقاش في موضوع الكذب
http://arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3766

والان كفانا تشتيتا للموضوع, هل سترد يا روح الحق, ام تعلن هرويك؟


----------



## روح الحق (7 مارس 2006)

> يا رجل, الكذب عادة غير محببة, لم يحذف لك حرف واحد في موضوعك هذا, فعن ماذا تتكلم؟




لم يحذف لى حرف فى هذا الموضوع
اذن فانت تعترف انك تحذف من مواضيعى ولكن هذا الموضوع بالذات لم يتم الحذف منه فلماذا لا ارد
أخبرنى اولا-واخبر الجميع ايضا- ما سبب حذف مشاركاتى الاخرى اذن
اليس لانك تريد الزامى بتفاسير ابائك وان لم التزم بها فلن يكون هناك نقاش وسيحذف موضوعى لانك تريد اجبارى على كلام شخص غير معصوم من الخطأ اذن فهو معرض لان يخطئ وان يصيب
انا اعترض على هذا الاسلوب الغير حضارى قلت انى ملتزم بالكتاب المقدس ولكنى غير ملتزم بالتفاسير ان نقطة الخلاف اصلا هو انك تحاول اقناعى بتفسير الاباء وانا ارفض تفسيرهم وكل منا يعرض ادلته وكيف توصل لتفسيره هذا 
عندما نتفق اولا على اسلوب حضارى للحوار-لا يجبر فيه احد على الالتزام بكلام مفسر قد يخطئ وقد يصيب-فعندها ساكون سعيدا جدا بالحوار والنقاش معكم اما قبل هذا وبالاسلوب الذى تتبعه انت بمحاولتك اجبارى على كلام ابائك فانا ارفض هذا الحوار التعسفى الذى يحذف فيه رأيى ويترك الرد عليه 
ان هذا الاسلوب لا يقبله عاقل وساعود للنقاش فى اللحظة التى اعرف فيها ان تفسيرى لن يحذف والسبب هو انى استعملت عقلى وابديت رايى الخاص


----------



## My Rock (7 مارس 2006)

روح الحق قال:
			
		

> لم يحذف لى حرف فى هذا الموضوع
> اذن فانت تعترف انك تحذف من مواضيعى ولكن هذا الموضوع بالذات لم يتم الحذف منه فلماذا لا ارد


 
*اذ انت تعترف انه لم يحذف لك حرف واحد من ردودك في هذا الموضوع, افلا اكلمنا الحوار لو سمحت, و سيبك في كل موضوع و اعترض عليه بمشاركة, مش تتشكتي عن موضوع اخر في هذا الموضوع*

*منتظر ردك على ردي...*

*أم انك لا تستطيع التكلمة؟*


----------



## روح الحق (8 مارس 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> *اذ انت تعترف انه لم يحذف لك حرف واحد من ردودك في هذا الموضوع, افلا اكلمنا الحوار لو سمحت, و سيبك في كل موضوع و اعترض عليه بمشاركة, مش تتشكتي عن موضوع اخر في هذا الموضوع*
> 
> *منتظر ردك على ردي...*
> 
> *أم انك لا تستطيع التكلمة؟*



انا غير مستعد ان ادخل فى نقاش ثم تاتى انت وتحذف كلامى بادعاء انى افسر كتابك المقدس وفقا لفهمى انا وليس وفقا لتفسير ابائك
عندما نتفق اولا انه لن يحذف لى-او لاى شخص-اى موضوع بدعوى التفسير الشخصى فعندها سيسعدنى ان ارد على موضوعك هذا واى موضوع اخر
اما اسلوب الحجر على الاراء والغاء العقل الذى تريد ان تلزمنى به فانا ارفضه تماما
كل شخص من حقه ان يطرح رايه ووجهه نظره وليس من حق الطرف الاخر ان يلزمه بتفاسير وضعها بشر معرض لان يخطأ وان يصيب
هذا هو مبدأ الحوار فاما ان تقبله والا فانا لن ادخل فى حوار متعسف يتم اجبارى فيه على قبول تفاسير ابائك
عندما تكون مستعدا لقبول هذا فسيسعدنى النقاش اما قبل هذا فانا ارفض المشاركة فى اى موضوع


----------



## My Rock (9 مارس 2006)

*أذن يا جماعة, روح الحق اعلن افلاسه, بعد ما نسخ الموضوع و نقله, و بعد ما ردينا عليه كلمة كلمة, لم يستطع التكملة لانه لم ثقرأ الموضوع اصلا, بل بكل جهل نسخه و لصقة بالمنتدى...*

*ربنا يهديك, و كلكم على نفس الطريق, طريق الهروب... ما باقي غير تعلن هروبك زي البقية*

*ثل ظهر الحق و زهق الباطل ان الحق كان ظهورا ههههههههه*


----------



## روح الحق (10 مارس 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> *أذن يا جماعة, روح الحق اعلن افلاسه, بعد ما نسخ الموضوع و نقله, و بعد ما ردينا عليه كلمة كلمة, لم يستطع التكملة لانه لم ثقرأ الموضوع اصلا, بل بكل جهل نسخه و لصقة بالمنتدى...*





			
				My Rock قال:
			
		

> *ربنا يهديك, و كلكم على نفس الطريق, طريق الهروب... ما باقي غير تعلن هروبك زي البقية*
> 
> *ثل ظهر الحق و زهق الباطل ان الحق كان ظهورا ههههههههه*



المفروض انك انت اخر شخص يقول هذا فانت الوحيد الذى يقرا مواضيعى فى هذا المنتدى قبل ان يتم حذفها والتذرع بتفسيرى الشخصى للكتاب المقدس
اعلن امام الجميع-ان كنت تستطيع-انك لن تحذف لى اى موضوع بحجة انى افسر الكتاب المقدس وستعرف اذا كنت اهرب فعلا ام انى فقط اعترض على اسلوب الادارة الغير متحضر فى حذف المواضيع والتذرع بانى افسر تفسير لا يوافق تفاسير الاباء
اذن عن اى شئ تريد النقاش اذا كنت ستلزمنى-مسبقا-بتفاسير ابائك ومفسريك
لو كانت هذه التفاسير فعلا توافق العقل والمنطق لكنت اقنعت بها الجميع والان انا اتحداك ان تعلن للجميع انك لن تحذف مواضيعى بحجة انى افسر الكتاب المقدس وستعرف من هو روح الحق-الذى تعرف اصلا من هو- والا فانا ادعى انك لا تريد اعلان هذا لانك تعرف حقا مع من تتعامل والدليل هو حذفك لمواضيعى السابقة
والان هل تستطيع ان تكشف للجميع انى مدعى ام انك متمسك باجبارى على قبول تفاسير من وضع البشر
انا املك ردا لكل ما جئت به ولكن كيف اضمن انك لن تحذفه وتقول حذف الموضوع بسبب التفسير الخاطئ للكتاب المقدس كما فعلت مرارا من قبل


----------



## drpepo (11 مارس 2006)

يا ا خ روح الحق هات ما عندك


----------



## My Rock (16 مارس 2006)

*هو حتكمل ولا ايه يا اخ روح الحق؟*

*تفسير للكتاب المقدس و سمحنالك تفسر في مداخلتك الاولى, شو بدك اكثر من هيك؟*


----------



## ahmad123456 (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاعجـــــاز العلمى فى الكتاب المقدس*



محب جدا قال:


> تحياتي لكم جميعا
> 
> اولا:
> 
> ...



انا بقول انه القران جاء بمعجزات علميه  وتشريعيه وبلاغيه وغيبيه اوضع من الانجيل المحرف


----------



## *S.O.G* (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاعجـــــاز العلمى فى الكتاب المقدس*



> *شايفين يا أخوان؟ يا مسيحيين و يا مسلمين؟
> اخونا روح الحق فلس و بدأ بالشتيمة بدل الرد العلمي؟*
> *أين العقل؟ أين الحوار العقلاني؟*
> *مع الاسف, احل المسلم هكذا عندما ينصدم بالجواب الشافي...*


 
*شايفيــن، شايفيـــن....ويا ريت ما شفنا!!!*
*تحت جناح الصقر لا تنام الطيور.*


----------



## *S.O.G* (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاعجـــــاز العلمى فى الكتاب المقدس*



ahmad123456 قال:


> انا بقول انه القران جاء بمعجزات علميه وتشريعيه وبلاغيه وغيبيه اوضع من الانجيل المحرف


*أوووه*
*هذه مشكلتك أنك لا تعرف حتى قرآنك كم أخطأ لغويا وتاريخيا وجغرافيا وتشريعيا و و و *
*لو دخلت لمنتدى الحوار الإسلامي بس!*
*اترك الأسلوب الملتوي ده بلوي الموضوع لاتجاه آخر*
*أنت بتقول أنت مابتقولش هذا كلام بلا دليل ولا مدلول، رأيك الشخصي تقوله لنفسك وتحتفظ بيه*
*وإذا كان ليك مداخلة في صلب الموضوع الذي قصم ظهر البعير، فهات ما عندك، ولكن لا تخادع!*
*بانتظار مشاركات بناءة مثمرة لا آراء وأوهام!!!!!!*
*سلام ونعمة.*


----------



## *S.O.G* (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاعجـــــاز العلمى فى الكتاب المقدس*

*هنا سوف نقدم مفاجأة أخرى للقراء الأحباء*
*وهي عن أن الحية تأكل فعلاً التراب للحصول على جزيئات رائحة فرائسها في استراتيجية *
*لمطاردة الفريسة( إلى جانب المعاني الروحانية المكشوفة بالروح القدس وحده))*​ 
*http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%AD%D9%8A%D8%A9*
*المفاجأة في عضو جاكوبسون:*​ 
*الثعابين حيوانات صماء لا تسمع لكنها تحس بطرق مختلفة، فلبعض الثعابين فتحات فوق *
*منطقة الفم والتي تسمي الندبة عبارة عن رادار حراري بحيث يسمح للثعبان بالرؤية ليلاً أو *
*في الظلام الدامس. أما اللسان التي تظهره أغلب الثعابين أثناء سيرها فهو متصل بتجويف في *
*سقف الفم يسمى عضو جاكوبسون يساعدها على تذوق وشم الجزيئات الصغيرة العالقة *
*بالهواء.*​ 
*ونضيف إلى ذلك زيادة في الإسهاب والتوضيح:*
*للثعابين انوف حساسة ولانها تتنفس ببطء جدا فانها لا تستيطع شم الهواء بسرعة كافية *
*لتتبع رائحة فريستها ولذلك خلق الله سبحانه و تعالى لها عضوا اضافيا تكشف به الروائح *
*يسمى عضو « جاكو بسون » يوجد في مؤخرة فمها من الداخل ولهذا فانه يمد لسانه للخارج *
*ليلتقط الروائح التي تتركها فريسته في الهواء وعلى الارض ثم يسحب لسانه ليوصل هذه *
*الروائح إلى عضو جاكو بسون و يحرك الثعبان لسانه بسرعة كبيرة للخارج والداخل و لذلك *
*يمكنه تتبع روائح اسرع الحيوانات وقد سمي عضو جاكو بسون بهذا الاسم نسبة إلى العالم *
*الدانماركي الذي اكتشفه في القرن ال 19 ويتكون من تجويفين في سقف فم الثعبان كل منهما *
*تغطيه مستقبلات كيماوية تكشف اضعف الروائح ويقوم الثعبان بمد لسانه كاملا إلى الخارج *
*ليكشف عن الروائح ثم يسحبه إلى الداخل حاملا الروائح إلى عضو جاكوبسون ليتعرف على *
*رائحة الحيوانات القريبة منه. *
*والمعروف ان جميع الحيوانات تترك آثارا تدل عليها اثناء حركتها سواء في الغازات التي *
*تخرجها أو في عرقها أو في اجزاءالجلد أو الشعر التي تتركها على الارض و عندما يتتبع *
*الثعبان حيوانا فانه يتفقد هذه الاثار بمد لسانه في الهواء وعلى الارض وتذوب هذه الغازات *
*والدقائق في لسان الثعبان الذي يحملها إلى عضو جاكو بسون .*​ 
*http://www.al-jazirah.com.sa/magazine/22102002/ag55.htm*​ 

*بالنظر للمقالين المتكاملين الموثوقين:*
*إذاّ ما من ضير لا علمياً ولا طبيعيّاً أن نقول أن الحية تضطر فعلياً لأكل التراب ولعقه باستمرار *
*لكي تقدر على تعقّب فرائسها بسبب أن تنفسها بطيء وغير قادرة على تتبع الرائحة*
*وللزيادة:*
*من بين 700 جنس من الأفاعي التي تستخدم السم لقتل فريستها فان 2 من أصل 3 منها *
*يمكن أن تتسبب في قتل الإنسان. *
*يخشى الكثير من الناس لسان الأفعى الذي يشبه الشوكة ولكنه في الواقع غير ضار على *
*الإطلاق. تستخدم الأفعى لسانها لشم البيئة المحيطة وأخذ عينات من الهواء وحبيبات الرائحة *
*الموصلة في المساحة المتخصصة في سقف حلقها والتي تدعى عضو جاكوبسون. *
*http://www.majddoc.com/main.aspx?function=Item&id=13068&lang**=*

*=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=*​ 
*وبالنسبة لكروية الأرض، فمن النقاط التي تدعم قول حبيبنا my-rock:*

*قول النبي إشعياء عن الرب: الجالس على كرة الأرض!*
*لهذا وبما أن كلام الرب ليس متناقض، فحتماً المقصود بزوايا الأرض الأربع،اتجاهاتها الأربعة، شرق-شمال-غرب-جنوب... بالإضافة لرد *
*ماي-روك وتفسير الروح القدس .*​


*أظن أن الموضوع منته،والردود مرحب فيها على أن تكون مثمرة.**
سلام ونعمة.*​


----------



## انت الفادي (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاعجـــــاز العلمى فى الكتاب المقدس*



روح الحق قال:


> المفروض انك انت اخر شخص يقول هذا فانت الوحيد الذى يقرا مواضيعى فى هذا المنتدى قبل ان يتم حذفها والتذرع بتفسيرى الشخصى للكتاب المقدس
> اعلن امام الجميع-ان كنت تستطيع-انك لن تحذف لى اى موضوع بحجة انى افسر الكتاب المقدس وستعرف اذا كنت اهرب فعلا ام انى فقط اعترض على اسلوب الادارة الغير متحضر فى حذف المواضيع والتذرع بانى افسر تفسير لا يوافق تفاسير الاباء
> اذن عن اى شئ تريد النقاش اذا كنت ستلزمنى-مسبقا-بتفاسير ابائك ومفسريك
> لو كانت هذه التفاسير فعلا توافق العقل والمنطق لكنت اقنعت بها الجميع والان انا اتحداك ان تعلن للجميع انك لن تحذف مواضيعى بحجة انى افسر الكتاب المقدس وستعرف من هو روح الحق-الذى تعرف اصلا من هو- والا فانا ادعى انك لا تريد اعلان هذا لانك تعرف حقا مع من تتعامل والدليل هو حذفك لمواضيعى السابقة
> ...



الاخ روح الحق افلس و خلاص مش عارف يقول ايه..

عزيزي... في اي حوار ثنائي يجب ان يلتزم كل طرف من الاطراف بما يلتزم به الاخر..
فأذا حاورتك في القرأن فلن احاورك بتفسيري الخاص بل سأحاورك بتفاسيرك انت التي انت تعترف بها 
و كذلك انت عندما تحاورني فيجب ان تلتزم بالتفاسير المعتمدة لدي.. غير ذلك فهو اصبح ضعف و هروب..
فنجد ان حضرتك قمت بأقتطاف النصوص كما يحلو لك.. و لم تلقي حتي نظرة واحدة علي التفاسير المعتمدة لدينا.. فماذا نسمي هذا؟؟؟
ضعف الحجة و قلة الحيلة 
و هذا ما يدفعك الي ترك التفاسير المعتمدة.. لانك لو قرأتها لسقطت شبهتك و راحت ادراج الريح.

الاستاذ ما روك رد عليك في كلامك.. فهل لديك رد علي كلامه؟؟؟
ام انك تنسحب؟؟؟ و صدقني.. الانسحاب بكرامتك هو اهون بكثير من المكابرة  لانك بالمكابرة تغمس نفسك اكثر و اكثر في الاحراج و ستجعل من نفسك اضحوكة لا غير.


----------



## *S.O.G* (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاعجـــــاز العلمى فى الكتاب المقدس*

*الأهم أن المفسرين كلهم أشخاص قديسين مكرسين مسوقين بالروح القدس روح الرب، لهذا فمن كتب تلك اللآلىء هو من سيفتح الصدفة عنها*
*فالمسيح نفسه قال:*
*الروح القدس يعلّمكم كل شيء ، يأخذ مما لي -الرب- ويعطيكم*
*فالروح القدس هو معلّمنا وقائدنا،مفسرنا ومفهمنا،مبكتنا ومباركنا، فشكراً للرب الذي يقودنا في موكب النصرة كل حين.*


----------



## *S.O.G* (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاعجـــــاز العلمى فى الكتاب المقدس*

*ملاك الرب انحدر من السماء*
*وكمّ أفواه أروح الشر عنا*

*زأر شبل الأسد فارتعدت قوات الظلمة*
*وعلمت كل القوى أنه المشرق الذي من العلاء*
*الذي شوكة الموت كسر*
*لما قام وانتصر*
*============*
*سلام ...سلام لشعب الرب فكلّ مكان.*​


----------



## ra.mi62 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاعجـــــاز العلمى فى الكتاب المقدس*

شكرا لك يا S.O.G على هذه الردود الرائعة


----------



## ASTRO (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاعجـــــاز العلمى فى الكتاب المقدس*

*حديث مبهر وردود رائعة وفى الصميم ولكن لى رجاء بألا ننجرف الى مستنقع التدنى فى الحوار رغم صعوبة ذلك امام هذه الاساليب
المتدنية ولكن كل أناء بما فيه ينضح .ربنا يبارك تعبكم وينطقكم بالحق لتبقوا دعوة نور وسط محيط الظلمات*


----------



## E/hossam_abdo (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاعجـــــاز العلمى فى الكتاب المقدس*



*S.O.G* قال:


> *هنا سوف نقدم مفاجأة أخرى للقراء الأحباء*​
> 
> *وهي عن أن الحية تأكل فعلاً التراب للحصول على جزيئات رائحة فرائسها في استراتيجية *
> *لمطاردة الفريسة( إلى جانب المعاني الروحانية المكشوفة بالروح القدس وحده))*​
> ...


 
هل هناك اي علاقة بين ما كتبته وبين عقاب الرب للحية انها سوف تأكل تراب (الفانديك)(التكوين)(Gn-3-14)(. فقال الرب الاله للحيّة لانك فعلت هذا ملعونة انت من جميع البهائم ومن جميع وحوش البرية.على بطنك تسعين وترابا تأكلين كل ايام حياتك.)

انا صراحة وقفت مستعجبا من كلامك الذي تحاول فيه الربط بين نعمة الله علي الثعبان بجعله يتتبع روائح فرائسه عن طريق الشم او تذوق الروائح وبين العقاب بأكل التراب (اكل بمعني ان التراب ينزل في جهازها الهضمي هذا ما اعرفه ولا حضرتك عندك معني اخر)ولم اري في كلامك تعرض علي اكل الحية لحبة رمل واحدة ابدا واتمني ان تراجع ما كتبته وخصوصا ما علمت حضرتك عليه باللون الاحمر وتبين لي ما علاقة هذا باكل التراب!!!! ولا اي كلمة للارض او للحبيبات تبقي هي دي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وكلامك هذا ان دل يدل علي شئ واحد الا وهو ان من كتب هذا العدد رأي بعينه ان لسان الثعبان يخرج ويدخل فظن انها تأكل تراب فقال ان هذا هو عقاب الرب بها فاستحسن وضعها في الكتاب المقدس ولكن ما تفعله الثعبان فعلا هو ما تفضلت به وشرحت ان ما تفعله هو طريقة لتتبع اثر الفريسة وليس هناك اي حبة رملة يدخل تجويف الحية ولكن حضرتك قلبت المعلومة وقلت هذا يثبت الاعجاز العلمي في العدد ولا استطيع الا ان اقول سبحان الله
[/font]


----------



## My Rock (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاعجـــــاز العلمى فى الكتاب المقدس*



E/hossam_abdo قال:


> هل هناك اي علاقة بين ما كتبته وبين عقاب الرب للحية انها سوف تأكل تراب (الفانديك)(التكوين)(Gn-3-14)(. فقال الرب الاله للحيّة لانك فعلت هذا ملعونة انت من جميع البهائم ومن جميع وحوش البرية.على بطنك تسعين وترابا تأكلين كل ايام حياتك.)[/font]


 
اذا كنت لا تستطيع فهم و ربط جملتين مع بعضهما, فلا اعرف لأي شئ تنفع. لكن ان عرفنا انك مسلم بطل العجب

النص الكريم له معنى روحي, و قد شرحناه في اكثر من موضوع, وهو أكل الحية للتراب
بعد ذلك, تركنا المعاني الروحية و اثبتنا صحة اكل الحية للتراب فيسيولوجيا, فالحية تأكل التراب لمعرفة روائح فرائسها

فهل عرفت الربط بين الموضوعين ام كالعادة ستبقى مسلم مغيب يرفض اي شئ اسمه الكتاب المقدس بغض النظر عما يحتويه؟

أتمنى ان تكون عقلانيا اكثر..


----------



## E/hossam_abdo (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاعجـــــاز العلمى فى الكتاب المقدس*



My Rock قال:


> اذا كنت لا تستطيع فهم و ربط جملتين مع بعضهما, فلا اعرف لأي شئ تنفع. لكن ان عرفنا انك مسلم بطل العجب
> 
> النص الكريم له معنى روحي, و قد شرحناه في اكثر من موضوع, وهو أكل الحية للتراب
> بعد ذلك, تركنا المعاني الروحية و اثبتنا صحة اكل الحية للتراب فيسيولوجيا, فالحية تأكل التراب لمعرفة روائح فرائسها
> ...


 
امرك غريب يا استاذ روك​اول ما دخلت المنتدي امس بعثت لي برسالة ترحيب سواء كانت اتوماتيك ام لا فهي كانت تنم عن شخص محترم في النقاش لكن من اول رد لك علي اول مشاركة لي تظهر حقيقتك في عدم احترام الاخرين المخالفين لك في العقيدة او حتي في الرأي


ولن ادخل في تلك المهاترات وادافع عن نفسي لاني كنت متوقع مثل هذا الهجوم علي شخصي ​ 
لكن سأدخل في الموضوع مباشرة يا حضرة المحترم روك اقرأ ما كتبه العضو ثم اشرح لي كيف وصلت للاستنتاج بصحة اكل الحية للتراب فيسيولوجيا, فالحية تأكل التراب لمعرفة روائح فرائسها​ 
واكتب لي اي موقع علمي يدعي ان هناك حبة رمل واحدة تدخل تجويف الحية 

انتظر منك المشاركة القادمة التي تتكلم وتناقش علميا دون اللجوء الي السب بغرض الارهاب الفكري وتبين انك المنتصر وان من يعترض عليك لا يعترض الا لغباء او لعناد منه​ 
نرجوا الارتقاء قليلا بالحوار​


----------



## My Rock (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاعجـــــاز العلمى فى الكتاب المقدس*

سٍاترك بكائك و عويلك الأسلامي على جهة و أرد على سؤالك 



E/hossam_abdo قال:


> ​لكن سأدخل في الموضوع مباشرة يا حضرة المحترم روك اقرأ ما كتبه العضو ثم اشرح لي كيف وصلت للاستنتاج بصحة اكل الحية للتراب فيسيولوجيا, فالحية تأكل التراب لمعرفة روائح فرائسها​
> واكتب لي اي موقع علمي يدعي ان هناك حبة رمل واحدة تدخل تجويف الحية ​
> انتظر منك المشاركة القادمة التي تتكلم وتناقش علميا دون اللجوء الي السب بغرض الارهاب الفكري وتبين انك المنتصر وان من يعترض عليك لا يعترض الا لغباء او لعناد منه​
> 
> نرجوا الارتقاء قليلا بالحوار​


 
يبدو انك لم تقرأ الموضوع الذي اقتبسته, فهو يحتوي على رابطين علميين
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=562489#post562489

راجعه من جديد, و سترى فيه رابطين

*http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%AD%D9%8A%D8%A9*

*http://www.al-jazirah.com.sa/magazine/22102002/ag55.htm*

من الموسوعة الحرة و من مجلة الجزيرة

اما قولك انك تريد دليل يذكر فيه دخول التراب الى جوف الأفعى, فأنت هنا تحمل النص الكريم اكثر مما ذكره, فلم يذكر النص ان الحية تبتلع او يدخل التراب الى جوفها, بل ذكر انها تأكل التراب, و هذا ما اثبت روحيا و علميا

فهمت و لا لساتك مسلم؟


----------



## *S.O.G* (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاعجـــــاز العلمى فى الكتاب المقدس*

*عذراً للتأخير*

*وشكراً My Rock*

*الموضوع واضح، وأنا ذكرت بشكل تام أن:*


> *وهي عن أن الحية تأكل فعلاً التراب للحصول على جزيئات رائحة فرائسها في استراتيجية
> لمطاردة الفريسة( إلى جانب المعاني الروحانية المكشوفة بالروح القدس وحده))*



*الرب روح*
*والساجدين له فبالروح والحق ينبغي أن يسجدوا*

*فالمهم أن الكتاب المقدس مقدس ولا يتطرّاً لأمور دنيوية لإعجاز أو أي أمر*

*فالإعجاز هو قبوله إيانا ومغفرته ذنوبنا*
*الكتاب المقدس أرفع من ذلك*

*ولكن لكي يكون كل شيء لمجد الرب.*​


----------



## ra.mi62 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاعجـــــاز العلمى فى الكتاب المقدس*



> *عذراً للتأخير*
> 
> *وشكراً My Rock*
> 
> ...


أهلا بعودتك


----------



## *S.O.G* (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاعجـــــاز العلمى فى الكتاب المقدس*

*شكراً لك*

*على أمل الفائدة للجميع*​


----------



## moslem2020 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاعجـــــاز العلمى فى الكتاب المقدس*

والله انا مش عارف انك تعرف المعلومة دى ول االله الارض مش كاروية الارض بيضاوية الشكل يا سيدى الفاضل وبالنسبى للاعجاز الي انت موهو بيى دة ياريتى تكتبلنى مواضيع تعرفنا عالية انا مشفتش مسحي اتكلم خالص عن حاجة اسمها اعجاز في الانجيل


----------



## enass (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاعجـــــاز العلمى فى الكتاب المقدس*

ماي روك وباقي المعقبيين شكرا الكو على التعقيف النفيد والصريح واللي ببين انو الاسلام بس بقصو وبلصقو وما بعرفو بعد هيك يكملو بالحوار..

ماي روك كان جوابك كامل متكامل عشان هيك الاخ اللي طرح الموضوع بلش يحكي ع مشاركات تانية تم حذفها والله واعلم لي تم حذفها..
شكرا الك يا اخ ماي روك...





الحمد لله رب العالمين الذي جعلتنا مسيحيين..

الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


----------



## *S.O.G* (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاعجـــــاز العلمى فى الكتاب المقدس*

*فقط أود أن أنوه أن التراب يحوي مكونات عضوية( الدبال)*
*بقايا ميتة:*


> *Dirt is a mixture of four things: stones, sand, clays and humus. *





> *Stones of various sizes can be found in some soil.  They may have come from underlying bedrock or may have been carried into the area and mixed in over time. *
> *Sand is tiny crystals and is usually cloudy white or beige.  The spaces between sand particles let water drain into the soil. *
> *Clays are minerals that stick together easily.  Clays generally absorb water, keeping soil moist. **Humus is made of the remains of dead plants and animals that are slowly being consumed by organisms called dentrivores.  Dentrivores break down dead things and return many of the nutrients to the soil.  Most fungi, as well as many bacteria, insects, mites and worms, are dentrivores*.


 



> *والمعروف ان جميع الحيوانات تترك آثارا تدل عليها اثناء حركتها سواء في الغازات التي*
> *تخرجها أو في عرقها أو في اجزاءالجلد أو الشعر التي تتركها على الارض و عندما يتتبع *
> 
> *الثعبان حيوانا فانه يتفقد هذه الاثار بمد لسانه في الهواء وعلى الارض وتذوب هذه الغازات *
> ...


 

*أليست بقايا الشعر والجلد مواد عضوية؟؟*
*الباقي لفهمكم....*​


----------



## *S.O.G* (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاعجـــــاز العلمى فى الكتاب المقدس*

*رغم أني أميل للقول:*


> وهل قال الكتاب أن كل الحيات تأكل التراب كل الزمان؟ إنت إفترضت أن هذا الكلام موجه لجنس الحيات جميعها وهذا ما لم يقله الكتاب، وأفترضت أن هذا الأمر مستمر للأبد





> وهذا ما لم يقله الكتاب. هذا لو أخذنا الآيات بالمعنى الذي أردته أنت. لكن في الكتاب المقدس كلمة تأكلين التراب أن الشيطان سيذل. وهذا يفهم من استخدام الكتاب لكلمة التراب نفسها مثلا " رفعتك من التراب وجعلتك رئيسا على شعبي" (1مل 16:2)، "لذلك أرفض وأندك في التراب والرماد" (أي 42:6)، "وأمامه تجثوا البرية وأعدائه يلحسون التراب" (مز 72:9)، " مز 113 :7 المقيم المسكين من التراب.الرافع البائس من المزبلة" "اش 26 :19 تحيا امواتك تقوم الجثث.استيقظوا ترنموا يا سكان التراب.لان طلك طل اعشاب والارض تسقط الاخيلة" "اش 52: 2 انتفضي من التراب قومي اجلسي يا اورشليم انحلي من ربط عنقك ايها المسبية ابنة صهيون." "مي 7 :17 يلحسون التراب كالحية.كزواحف الارض يخرجون بالرعدة من حصونهم يأتون بالرعب الى الرب الهنا ويخافون منك". ​


 
*من منطلق أن أفضل طريقة لتفسير الكتاب المقدس، هي تفسيره بالكتاب المقدس*​


----------



## moslem20200 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاعجـــــاز العلمى فى الكتاب المقدس*

ولا سمعت عنةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة قبل كدة ومش عاوز اسمععععع


----------



## *S.O.G* (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاعجـــــاز العلمى فى الكتاب المقدس*



moslem20200 قال:


> ولا سمعت عنةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة قبل كدة ومش عاوز اسمععععع


*ما حدّش غصبك على المشاركة والسمع*

*السمع لمن له أذنان*

*ومن يأبى، فهو حرّ*
*ولكن كل سينال جزاءه العادل*

*لا نحتاج إلى مشاركات بهذه السفاهة*

*يمكنك أن تذهب *
*لا مشكلة.*​


----------



## phantom (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاعجـــــاز العلمى فى الكتاب المقدس*

جزاك الله خير يا روح الحق 
وتقبل منك صالح الاعمال


----------



## My Rock (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاعجـــــاز العلمى فى الكتاب المقدس*



phantom قال:


> جزاك الله خير يا روح الحق
> وتقبل منك صالح الاعمال


 

مالك يا مسلم؟
استفدنا ايه من مشاركتك هذه؟
اتمنى ان لا تكرر هذا الأصلوب الصبياني


----------



## *S.O.G* (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاعجـــــاز العلمى فى الكتاب المقدس*



My Rock قال:


> مالك يا مسلم؟
> استفدنا ايه من مشاركتك هذه؟
> اتمنى ان لا تكرر هذا الأصلوب الصبياني


*يا ريت الأخ رد أو علّق*

*؟؟؟*

*فعلاً أمر غريـــــب*​


----------



## My Rock (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاعجـــــاز العلمى فى الكتاب المقدس*



*S.O.G* قال:


> *يا ريت الأخ رد أو علّق*​
> 
> *؟؟؟*​
> 
> *فعلاً أمر غريـــــب*​


 
دخول لحفظ ماء الوجه فقط
لا يوجد غير العربدة و الزيطة عندما يكون الموضوع علمي...
ربنا يساعدهم على خلاص نفوسهم


----------



## Tabitha (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاعجـــــاز العلمى فى الكتاب المقدس*

*الموضوع قديم جداا 
وبالرغم من انه فتح بتاريخ 03-05-2006 وحتى اليوم
الا اننا رأينا عجز المسلم  بالحوار  

يغلق ويبقى شاهد على عجزهم بالصمود بحوار ناضج*


----------

